# Validierung -Element ul not allowed as child of element ul ...



## krug_s (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade meine HTML Code Validiert ..alles Ok bis auf ein Fehler...

Verstehe einfach nicht was will er von mir.  Kann mir jemand helfen ?




> _Line 56, Column 32_: Element ul not allowed as child of element ul in this context. (Suppressing further errors from this subtree.)
> <ul class="cd-item-wrapper">






```
<ul class="cd-gallery cd-container">
                <ul class="cd-item-wrapper">
                    <li data-type="start" class="is-visible">
                                <div class="rand" id="rand-start"></div>
                    </li>
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............

</ul> <!-- ul class cd-item-wrapper -->
    </ul> <!-- ul class cd-gallery -->
    </div> <!-- cd-gallery-container -->
```




............ _= andere Code habe ich ausgelassen sonst wäre es unübersichtlich..._


----------



## Sempervivum (11. Februar 2015)

Sagt er doch genau: 





> ul not allowed as child of element ul in this contex


Du kannst das innere ul nicht als Kind von dem äußeren ul notieren, sondern wenn Du zwei Listen verschachteln willst, musst Du das innere ul in ein li des äußeren legen:

```
<ul class="cd-gallery cd-container">
                <li data-type="start" class="is-visible">
                    <ul class="cd-item-wrapper">
                           <li ...
                           ...
                    </ul>
              </li>
```


----------

